# ESW V8 or ESW m8



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Building myself a new HT room in my basement. 

Heres what ive got so far.

Onkyo 708
Klipsch RF62 Tower Speakers
Klipsch RC62 Center Speaker
Klipsch RB61 Bookshelf Speaker.

That being said, missing a sub. The klipsch looks like they have lots of base already. I am not looking for something that will shake the house but something more clear. Which one should i go with ? 

ESW V8 (300$) or ESW m8 (400$)

Also, migh be a dummy question but whats a powered sub ? 

Thank you!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Italbro said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Building myself a new HT room in my basement.
> 
> ...


A powered sub is a sub that has its own amplifier. A passive sub uses the power from the amp or receiver.


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info Dale. I assume a powered sub would be a better choice no ?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Correct. A powered sub will not use power resources from your receiver. I would personally look at a larger sub. Something with a 10" or 12" driver as well.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Italbro said:


> Building myself a new HT room in my basement. ... That being said, missing a sub. ... I am not looking for something that will shake the house but something more clear. ...


In a basement HT room, with its concrete floor, you lose the floor-shaking vibrations you get from an HT room on a main or upper level, so you need a sub that can really pressurize your space. The bigger the space, the bigger the sub you need.

(When I moved my HT room from the main floor to the basement, I moved up from an SVS PB10-NSD - a great sub! - to a PB12-NSD.)

I think you'll want at least a 12", 300W sub. Depending on the size of your room, you might want even want to go bigger/more powerful, or dual subs. (I'm planning to move up to dual Rythmik F15s myself.)


----------

